# Bacon Cookbook



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

by James Villas

copyright 2007

The first 17 pages are all about bacon, how to buy it, store it, styles, curing and smoking, history.....Then the international recipes are broken down into courses....

canapes, breakfast, soup, salads, casseroles, main courses, pasta, veg/fruit, breads and DESSERTS

German Bacon Cookies
Swedish Spice Cookies
Bacon and Peanut Butter Chocolate Truffles
Bacon Wrapped Figs
Portuguese Egg and Bacon Pudding
Canadian Bacon maple Custard

Gorgeous photos, some interesting recipes, just got the book a couple of days ago..


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

This is not exactly on topic, but I saw a write-up for bacon popcorn from gratefulpalate.com. It sounds intriguing -- has anyone tried it?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Brook, haven't seen or heard of the recipe you mention, but while growing up we always made our popcorn in a stove top popper using bacon fat for oil (except for that brief period of time when my misguided parents thought a hot air popper was better for us, though we then added tons of butter just to add some kind of flavor!). Just a little salt when finished and it was ready. It never needed any butter!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yum, bacon fat popcorn.....


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I grew up with peanut butter and bacon sandwiches and also with carrot-raisin salad sandwiches with bacon on them. Must have been a more common combo in our parents' day.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Never heard of those combos....well, I take that back...Elvis used to eat grilled peanut butter, banana sandwiches with a # of bacon on them. 
But carrot raisin salad with bacon sandwich?:crazy:

It was not unusual for households to have a bacon fat can on the stove to use as needed.....hash browns coming to mind right away, it was collected then pitched after it would turn rancid. Those were the days when mom would pull meat out of the freezer and set it on the counter over night or all day for it to thaw  How did we ever servive? I'm thinking some of those bouts of "flu" as a kid were probably food poisoning.

Volpi is now carrying guanciale, aka jowl bacon which goes very nicely with brussel sprouts. So nice to have the shop/factory less than a mile from my home.


----------

